# My Cheap Vortex Tunnel



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I made a quick video showing my easy cheap vortex tunnel.


----------



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

great effect, is there a mirror on the spinning fan to create the vortex?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! Nice work! What kind of mirror did you use and what did you use to attach it?


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Yes there is small mirror on the fan. I used an old mirror from my wifes makeup kit. I attached it with hot glue. It's on there pretty good, hasn't spun off yet


----------

